# Suggestion: Hair Regimen section



## Evo-ny (Oct 19, 2009)

With all the hair gurus out there, it would be nice to have a dedicated section for regimens. Creating one, fine tuning one, or just posting the one that works for you. I know that some techniques and products won't work for everyone, but I think it would be great for anyone looking for help and advice. I see a lot of these threads slip through the cracks in the GIANT tips and reviews board section. 

The thread titles could have prefixes such as "LFH", as in looking for help/suggestions. You could post about your hair and/or product situation, and others could offer tips to help. Others just wanting to post their regime could do so in that section too. It would make it easier search through, too.

I'm honestly surprised there isn't a section for this already, seeing as the regime seems to play one of the biggest roles in the hair journey adventure.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

I think that this is a great idea. All us newbies can use all the help that we can get.


----------



## Pretty Star (Oct 19, 2009)

I think this a great idea as well. It would be very convient to have a special section dedicated just to regimens. Maybe (and this is just a thought) it would help if that area was broken down into regimens by hair types to make it even easier to find regimens of people who have hair like yours.


----------



## NuMommy (Oct 20, 2009)

I concur. This is an excellent idea- especially for people looking for a starting point.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 20, 2009)

I honestly think the search function can do this. Just searching for the words regimen brings up a lot, and if you search regimen plus your hair type you get even more, or regimen relaxed/texlaxed, regimen natural
Just some ideas to point you in the right direction


----------



## TWest905 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like this idea!  Thanks for suggesting it.  I am new to this and would appreciate a thread like that.


----------



## Lovie (Oct 30, 2009)

Pretty Star said:


> I think this a great idea as well. It would be very convient to have a special section dedicated just to regimens. Maybe (and this is just a thought) it would help if that area was broken down into regimens by hair types to make it even easier to find regimens of people who have hair like yours.




TOTALLY agree!


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 3, 2009)

So is this going to happen? I think that's an awesome idea. And honestly, having to search the word "regimen" every time I come in is getting rather tiresome. I'd much prefer to be able to go to a forum dedicated solely to regimens.


----------



## Twix (Nov 3, 2009)

Would it be fairly simple to create a "subforum" in the Hair Care discussion boards? Tiers of information are usefully pretty helpful.


----------



## soulie (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty Star said:


> I think this a great idea as well. It would be very convient to have a special section dedicated just to regimens. Maybe (and this is just a thought) it would help if that area was broken down into regimens by hair types to make it even easier to find regimens of people who have hair like yours.


 
I don't like it; there is so much overlap between regimens and product reviews that it would mean having to look in multiple places to find out if a product has been tried, how it worked, for whom it worked, and where to purchase it.  Also, given how many members post "what is my hair type", I don't see it as being especially helpful to break the forum into regimens by hair type because some members wouldn't even know where to begin looking.

Another thought:  who is supposed to police the main forum to move threads to the regimen area?  A lot of regimens get posted in response to direct queries in threads where someone shows beautiful update pictures.  Should those threads be moved, or should the regimen forum be the regimen and update forum.  I say leave the forum as it is, and let people search.


----------



## Twix (Nov 3, 2009)

soulie said:


> I don't like it; there is so much overlap between regimens and product reviews that it would mean having to look in multiple places to find out if a product has been tried, how it worked, for whom it worked, and where to purchase it.  Also, given how many members post "what is my hair type", I don't see it as being especially helpful to break the forum into regimens by hair type because some members wouldn't even know where to begin looking.



I think that arranging regimens by hair type would be a bit much. If people wanted to review whether or not a particular regimen worked for them or not, ask questions, etc. I would assume that they'd reply to the thread that has the regimen in it. Therefore, a general area for "regimens" should suffice.



> Another thought:  who is supposed to police the main forum to move threads to the regimen area?  A lot of regimens get posted in response to direct queries in threads where someone shows beautiful update pictures.  Should those threads be moved, or should the regimen forum be the regimen and update forum.  I say leave the forum as it is, and let people search.



If someone posts their regimen in response for a question about "how did you get your hair like that" in response to one of the hair display threads, if the topic is still the hair in question, there should be no need to move it... If the thread transforms into a discussion of the regimen rather than the hair itself, and in cases where the thread is more in reference to regimens than anything else, then the thread is probably more suitable to be moved to the regimen subforum.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 4, 2009)

I think it would serve well to have a sticky: one sticky where people post and update their regimens; they can be subcatergorized by hair types. Or one main sticky listing the threads by hair types. And people can click on the link(s) and go to the threads of their choice. 

I don't think we need another forum just for hair regimens. They're plenty already listed in two seperate forums already (hair and children's forums).


----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 18, 2009)

soulie said:


> I don't like it; there is so much overlap between regimens and product reviews that it would mean having to look in multiple places to find out if a product has been tried, how it worked, for whom it worked, and where to purchase it. Also, given how many members post "what is my hair type", I don't see it as being especially helpful to break the forum into regimens by hair type because some members wouldn't even know where to begin looking.
> 
> Another thought: who is supposed to police the main forum to move threads to the regimen area? A lot of regimens get posted in response to direct queries in threads where someone shows beautiful update pictures. Should those threads be moved, or should the regimen forum be the regimen and update forum. I say leave the forum as it is, and let people search.


 
The forum would be there for people to post their regimens in the appropriate section. People interested in learning about others people's regimens could go directly to that forum and browse by hair type. For example a 3B may decide to skip the 4B section entirely and just go directly to posts that apply to their hair type insyead of having to shift through tons of posts that may not apply. If I go to hair section and search "regimens" right now, hundreds of posts would come up, many of which would not be applicable to me, this would make it easier for those of us who wish to get fast,direct access to the  information that we find most helpful and relevant. If people still post about their regimens in the hair section, that would be fine, no threads would have to be moved.I see people posting about relationships, religion, books etc in the Off Topic section on this board and those threads aren't moved even though their arespecific forums on here dedicated to those topics. Sometimes people post about tv shows and movies in the hair section and those threads don't get moved to ET.
As with all other forums on here, the content would be user driven (posted by board members.) And participation would be voluntary. Those who don't know their hair type or who aren't into hair typing would not be obligated to participate.Those who aren't interested in the forum or feel they have nothing to gain from it would be welcome to pass it right on by .


----------

